# filipino wants to move to cape town



## JenMT (Jan 15, 2013)

im planning to move to SA and get a job at cape town near my gf and can you help me guys about jobs and basic salary and stuff asseblief. thanks ill appreciate it a lot.. i finish two course Computer system design and programming and BS hotel in restaurant and management... hope to hear from you guys uhmm i need information and stuff.. im also learning afrikaans pretty much^_^ baei dankie lol


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have known some kababayans there.... they have their own business...I think if you are a citizen or a PR...you can just hunt for a job there...cost of living is a bit high though...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi JenMT

You'd best come to Cape Town on a Visitor's Visa and then look for work.


----------



## JenMT (Jan 15, 2013)

really im actually looking for filipinos working at cape town and so i cud ask for advice and what stuff i shud do first..wow itl be great if u cud help me get in touch with those fellow kababayans at cape town.. my gf will help me out to get to cape town but still i want to have a clear job contract that i can have and start from der. im planning to move in this year or early next year hopefully thats my target goal..wish u cud help me out greatly appreciate it thanks godbless


----------



## JenMT (Jan 15, 2013)

yes im actually planning to get a visitors visa first off but i wanted to really make sure i have enough time to look for work and will establishments and hotel over der accept foreigners? i have a gf there at cape town and we plan to start a life together and house and car and stuff i just have to make sure i stay at south africa and get really live at sa..we also plan to get married but not yet coz we want to settle things first with my status at the country for me to stay.. whats the maximum visitors visa i can get.. or is der any other visa i cud get to stay longer so i can settle down with my partner and i can look for a job and then from der marriage


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi 

I should say get a fiance visa or visitors visa for a fiance visa you should get married after 3 months..for a visitor's visa always 6 months you can stay...for me I got here last 2011...but my visit visa don't allow me to get an employment specifically states in my visit visa...what I did is to get a relative visa my mother is here already..and takes me 1 year to get it..after that...I applied for a job after 8 months I get a job and my employer applied work permit for me...and then after 3 week i got my work permit and that is for 5 years...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

@JenMT
Please read the rules of this forum, specifically rule 6 regarding the use of non English text and text speak.

Thank you


----------

